# Cube Analog 29



## Alan16ac (4 Dec 2012)

I'm finally getting hold of a bike and I'll be using it for road use and rocky/muddy trails.
Would the Cube Analog 29 be suitable for this? I've looked around and they seem to be highly rated bikes. Just wanted a few opinions of others on here.
I'm spending about £600 -/+ 50, so if there are any others you may think more suitable please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## Alan16ac (5 Dec 2012)

Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Cubist (5 Dec 2012)

Cube are awesome bikes. However, the Analog is a very basic spec bike, and unless you really wanted to go 29 then I would suggest your £600 could find far better 26 inch bikes. 

Do you particularly want a 29er?


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2012)

Don't consider a 29'er unless you've got upwards of £800 to spend. The extra mass, and the extra flex of cheap 29 wheel sets over a 26er of equivalent quality makes them not very nice.

At this price point and below 26'ers are a better proposition.


----------



## Alan16ac (5 Dec 2012)

Ah right I just thought the larger wheel would be better on road.
What 26ers should I be looking at then?


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2012)

I think the Specialized Carve Comp at around £800 is the cheapest 29 er I'd consider. And very nice it is too, well thought out frame.

For £600 I'd he looking at the usual suspects from Trek, Spesh and Giant. Ylu got the smallet brands like Cube, Canyon, Boardman which might bring you more flash, but they often simply don't ride as nicely despite the lure of bling.

Visit a few bike shops, go ride a few is your best bet. Buying a bike is fun, take your tine and get the right one. I can tell you what's to avoid, but I can't say what'll suit your dimensions and needs the best.


----------



## lulubel (5 Dec 2012)

My Cube rides very nicely. And the "bling" makes for smooth gear changes, easy braking, and a controlled ride from the air forks.


----------



## Alan16ac (5 Dec 2012)

lulubel said:


> My Cube rides very nicely. And the "bling" makes for smooth gear changes, easy braking, and a controlled ride from the air forks.



What cube do you have.


And thanks for the responses so far. My only option to buy a bike really is Tweeks Cycles in Wrexham. Been to local ones and they're all tiny and no one seems helpful. And in Halfords..... Well....


----------



## lulubel (5 Dec 2012)

Mine is a 26" - Access WLS SL, which is a female specific model. I'm not sure what the unisex equivalent is. Possibly the LTD in one of its versions?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (5 Dec 2012)

Love my Cube LTD and at the time of purchase it was far better specced than the equivalent models from industry volume shifters.


----------



## Alan16ac (6 Dec 2012)

Got to wait anyway. Getting it through the bike 2 work scheme. But the process seems very slow!


----------



## Motozulu (8 Dec 2012)

Same here Alan - my company runs it for one month in February. 

Ffoeg - been looking at the Ltd Race - which version is yours? I'm a bit obsessed on getting a light bike (light compared to my current 13.8kg Merida) how does your Cube ride? good climber?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Dec 2012)

Mine's a 2008 LTD Comp... however it didn't come with the hydraulic rim bakes, as the supplying dealer didn't like them, so Cube up-specced it to hydraulic discs at no extra cost  The original forks were Dart 3, which weren't the best on the planet, so they got swapped for Reba Race very shortly afterwards.. So it's more LTD Team spec than LTD Comp.

Ride wise - I like it and It's done everything I've asked of it. Before buying I rode both the LTD and the Acid, and found the LTD to be a fair bit more responsive/reactive and the way it changes direction suits me perfectly. The Reba's have a pushloc, and with that engaged it climbs very nicely indeed, (once I got the fork set top).

IIRC the LTD race comes in at around 12kg according to Cube, which wont include pedals.

and it's be rude not tot post a piccy....








Apart from the forks, saddle, grips and pedals it's all original


----------



## Motozulu (8 Dec 2012)

Thanks for that mate - looks a nice bike that


----------



## Stonepark (8 Dec 2012)

I have a Cube Touring Pro that rides nice as well,


----------



## Alan16ac (19 Jan 2013)

Just though I'd finish this off.
I went for a 29 in the end but got the Cube Acid instead at £799.


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> My Cube rides very nicely. And the "bling" makes for smooth gear changes, easy braking, and a controlled ride from the air forks.


I'm very pleased to hear it. All to often the bling is bolted to a frame that's too flexi or, more likely these days, simply has the geometry all wrong. All the XT or Fox Float in the World won't compensate for that.

Just out of interest, what suspension pressures and sag are you running for your weight, ad where do you get the forks serviced?


----------

